# Prong collar?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Not a fan and I wouldn't use a prong on such a delicate breed as a poodle. I used an Easy Walk harness when my spoos were strong puppies, and it fully kept them under control, and now they don't need them and can walk on a flat collar. Do not listen to anyone who says an Easy Walk causes pulling--they are talking about a harness that clips at the back and have clearly never used an Easy Walk. I sound like a spokesperson for the company, but I swear I'm not--I just think it's a wonderful product that has helped make walking pleasurable with strong spoos and our golden retriever


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

zooeysmom said:


> Not a fan and I wouldn't use a prong on such a delicate breed as a poodle. I used an Easy Walk harness when my spoos were strong puppies, and it fully kept them under control, and now they don't need them and can walk on a flat collar. Do not listen to anyone who says an Easy Walk causes pulling--they are talking about a harness that clips at the back and have clearly never used an Easy Walk. I sound like a spokesperson for the company, but I swear I'm not--I just think it's a wonderful product that has helped make walking pleasurable with strong spoos and our golden retriever


Are you able to link me to exactly what you mean, as a search for easy walk harnesses yields a lot of different results. 

Thanks for your insight!

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Sure, here you go: https://www.amazon.com/PetSafe-EWH-...k&qid=1554331404&s=gateway&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1

Maizie is 24" tall, 48-ish lbs. and wore a medium and Frosty is 26" tall, 54-ish lbs. and used a large.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I've always used a prong collar. The first time when they pull they will be quite surprised, but after that Renn will seldom pull. He has a very nice easy walk, right on my left side and does not go ahead of me. He does not pull to sniff. Now there are times on the walk that I will allow him to sniff a bit but he never pulls to do it. I can now at time use a flat collar however I do not go far from my home with it. I use to even have him wear it in the house when he was teared to me. I no longer do that, he is strictly on his flat collar. He will occasionally pull on the flat collar but honestly he chokes on a flat collar. On the prong he just knows not too. I use it because there are times he get overly excited, when he sees a strange dog or one that is pulling is owner all over the place. We have been working on that in our driveway. My neighbors who do not know me well probably say there is that old lady with her poodle as I will stand in my driveway just talking away to Renn getting him to stay calm. If he does we will follow behind the person a bit then turn and come back. LOL But its working. I had not given him a lot of off leash time outdoors but now I do. We play ball everyday now and I'm incorporating some loose training in it. He now will bring the ball back and will drop it I then approach him pet him touch his collar, then say free and toss the ball again. It is working out well right now. He needed this extra off leash exercise. I am adding recall into it. That is still a work in progress but he is getting the idea. I swear by prong collars but google jeff bellman or lee berg on the proper positioning and use. Or LIllycd can give you advise on their use too.


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

Thank you Mufar 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

If you are going to use a prong collar you must never, ever pull on your dogs leash. I see so many people in the park with large dogs on prongs because the dogs pull when walking ...... and I see the owner pulling on the leash which is cruel. The only pinch should be feedback to the dog when the dog pulls. I do see people using them in obedience classes where they are using them correctly. 

Have you tried a nose leader? Its very effective if you train the dog to accept it using treats before using it to walk. If you do use it, use two leashes, one on the nose leader that you will use to walk you dog. The second leash is attached to their regular collar and kept loose and is a safety back up because sometimes dogs can slip out of the nose lead.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I also use pinch collars (as I call prong collars). I also would never use a choke chain. A pinch collar is essentially a specialized martingale collar. You never yank or jerk the leash when using one and the dog will self correct to avoid feeling the correction that results from pulling. I also would not start using a pinch collar without introducing it in a way that its use can be faded. I have described the technique for this a number of times on PF so you should be able to find that info if you search around on pinch collar (which is what I nearly always call them). If you can't find it I will try to. The other important thing is to get the correct size. I find lots of people buy them with links that are too long or points that are too heavy. I use this one for both of my poodles. https://www.amazon.com/Herm-Sprenge...ger+collar+2.25+mm+with+quick+,aps,134&sr=8-3


If you choose the pinch collar direction be aware that you need a back up collar to make sure that the dog doesn't get loose. If you have the one with the quick release properly closed this is unlikely but if you have one without the quick release and you don't make sure the link you opened to put it on is firmly seated it can let go.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Recommended by my akita owner friend to avoid negative comments. I bought this for my beagley girl but she never had a chance to wear it. She has monthly chiro appts (unrelated) and uses a pug life harness. Still pulls like crazy but I have to keep the old girl healthy.


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

Thank you both. Skylar, I have not used a nose lead. Saw them at our pet store and considered it though. I'd definitely use a backup leash. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

scooterscout99 said:


> Recommended by my akita owner friend to avoid negative comments. I bought this for my beagley girl but she never had a chance to wear it. She has monthly chiro appts (unrelated) and uses a pug life harness. Still pulls like crazy but I have to keep the old girl healthy.


I've never seen a prong collar like this, does it have a brand name?

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

25 yrs ago I used a prong collar on my 70 lb standard poodle german shepard mix, Rosie as she was so strong and such a hard puller. She always just walked right by my side on a loose leash with the prong collar and never even tried pulling.

For Iris I used a gentle leader for about a year and she never ever pulled again, even when on a flat buckle collar.

Now, for the horror story. Poppy is a very strong puller, gentle leader, flat collar martingale, easy walk harness. She just pulls horribly. With a gentle leader she has been most managable...until 10 days ago.....I had an awful accident.

Poppy on the gentle leader, loose leash at my side, spots a rabbit...takes off at full speed....yanks me, barefoot, across the concrete patio and onto the grass where I fell HARD. I crawled to the house when I could eventually move.

I sprained both big toes and a couple more toes. I had gashes on my feet and toes and bleeding. I have a huge bruise and road rash on my thigh and worst of all, I have a couple of broken ribs. My ribs are less painful, my chiropractor took care of my sprained toes and feet and big bruise with cold laser treatments and I can walk now, but can not yet wear shoes....birkenstock sandles for now.

I will be using a prong collar on 3 yr old Poppy as I can not risk another fall which could be so much worse than what I just had. I am 70 yrs old and things break easily and don't heal as quickly as they used to. Poppy has huge prey drive and I just can not take the risk again.

Thankfully, I know how to properly fit and use the prong collar.
My Dad used to say, "Always use the right tool for the right job!"
Always listen to Dad's wisdom!

This has been a difficult 10 days for me because of injuries, and for Poppy as she has a cranky Mom who has not been able to walk her lately.

My good friend Tom has a new border collie mix puppy, so we have been having Poppy play with Lilly....it is good for both of them.


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

Viking Queen said:


> 25 yrs ago I used a prong collar on my 70 lb standard poodle german shepard mix, Rosie as she was so strong and such a hard puller. She always just walked right by my side on a loose leash with the prong collar and never even tried pulling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh God I'm sorry you got hurt so badly! My stories aren't anywhere near that. I hope you heal fully soon. 

Leeroy has hurt me with his pulling but only when there was ice on the road. I slipped and fell two different times. The second time could have been so much worse. At first I thought I'd broken my kneecap. This was a few weeks ago and I still have the black bruise. 

Oh... No I forgot he pulled me down the icy stairs. But I landed in the snow. 

I'll need to figure out how to size it. Our feed store sells prong collars and lets us try things on. So that's good. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

meljen said:


> Oh God I'm sorry you got hurt so badly! My stories aren't anywhere near that. I hope you heal fully soon.
> 
> Leeroy has hurt me with his pulling but only when there was ice on the road. I slipped and fell two different times. The second time could have been so much worse. At first I thought I'd broken my kneecap. This was a few weeks ago and I still have the black bruise.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your concern....I am doing much better now.
I used to work in a pet store and would offer one suggestion.....get a prong collar made by the Herm Sprenger company, if you can find them. The quality is excellent, the prong tips are not sharp, they are rounded smooth, and the quick release clip is quite reliable. Hope you find a good one that fits. Sometimes you get one and also get a pjg of extra prongs so you can add a link or two for proper fit. Best of luck!


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

Viking Queen said:


> Thank you for your concern....I am doing much better now.
> 
> I used to work in a pet store and would offer one suggestion.....get a prong collar made by the Herm Sprenger company, if you can find them. The quality is excellent, the prong tips are not sharp, they are rounded smooth, and the quick release clip is quite reliable. Hope you find a good one that fits. Sometimes you get one and also get a pjg of extra prongs so you can add a link or two for proper fit. Best of luck!


Thank you so much. We'll be checking out our local store shortly. At least that way we can try things on. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Any tool like nose leaders, easy walks, pinch collars should be something that you get the dog used to before you actually let them "go active." I was at a workshop last year with a schnoodle (standard poodle/giant schnauzer cross). The dog was being terribly unruly so a head halti was brought out. We all had to wait about 10-15 minutes while the dog rolled around on the floor trying to get it off. Eventually he surrendered. The people running the workshop really didn't want to resort to that strategy, but there wasn't much hope of having the dog be attentive to the handler or to mind his manners around the other working dogs. So never just slap on a new collar or harness without some conditioning training to introduce the tool.


The picture that scooterscout posted was of a sewn on cover over a regular pinch collar. You might find something like that through Etsy or something similar.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Prong or pinch collars are incredibly helpful for a strong dedicated puller. But, unfortunately, they aren't a magic fix. A dog can tolerate quite a lot of discomfort when they're distracted by a fast moving bunny. I had a hard time teaching Noelle to walk on a loose leash. "Be a tree," the book said. When the dog pulls, stop and stand still, when the dog stops pulling, start walking. That author did not have my dog on her leash. 

Noelle would run to the end of her leash and then run ahead of me. We went nowhere. She never loosened the leash. Why? Because Noelle was so overstimulated by the environment that she couldn't learn what I wanted. So, running in circles at the end of the leash was all she could do. My stopping didn't mean anything to her. I had to teach her what I wanted.

Noelle is finally getting better with leash yanking since we started playing a game in the house. I started out with a pile of tiny treats, a flat collar, and a leash. I sat on the living room couch and held the leash. I put pressure on the leash, gently tugging. I waited until Noelle released the pressure and the leash went slack. The second she moved, I clicked. Then I dropped a treat on the floor. Toss a treat to move her away, and repeat. 

After 10 repetitions, I moved to a different part of the couch. Ten more, I moved to a different chair. Moved to a different room. Repeat this game over and over in every room for days and days before trying it outside. After about a million repetitions of this game, Noelle is finally understanding that if she feels the leash get tight, it's her job to fix the problem. 

Now I can be a tree, because I taught Noelle what she is supposed to do when the collar feels tight. It's a work in progress. Noelle's service dog cape is a front clip harness. I still use a management tool sometimes. My last SD wore a prong.


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks everyone. Just so you all know I'm doing a lot of research as well as reading your insights. I did the tree method too. It worked initially but he's learned to wait for the second I move and then runs to the end of his leash again. He actually zig zags all over the place. A few times he's almost been hit by a car or jumped into the street on narrow sidewalks. I even tried training in the house quite a bit.

Wish me luck. Whatever we end up doing I'm not giving up. I love him too much.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh Viking Queen, I'm so sorry you were hurt. This is precisely why I use a prong on Renn. Though he is good most times, I can never be 100% sure. I am close in age to you, have bad knees and ankles, I've already fallen once while walking but luckily I was only slightly injured. I tripped over his foot, he actually was being good and I saw other dogs coming toward us and crossed a bit too quickly while looking over my shoulder, and boom.. Renn does not usually pull at all on his prong collar. They are very useful tools used correctly.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

This is where I found the collar.

https://lolalimited.net/

Thanks, Click-N-Treat. Good to know that it can be done. In my neighborhood it is the squirrels that distract.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

VQ, I am terribly sorry that you got hurt. The right tool for the right job. I wish I lived closer to you so I could help. Feel better friend. If you need anything, just send me a PM. Greeting card, flowers, whatever you need.

Click.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

VQ how awful for you. You must be awfully sore and painful. Since you have the right experience in your background I agree pinch collar for Poppy at least for the time being. 

Javelin and I have had some intense environmental distractions this week and I am very certain that his pinch collar kept me from being dragged down a sidewalk yesterday. We have some expansive lawn areas and flat roofed buildings in my part of campus. We have to walk past one of those lawns to get to my building entrance which has a goose on a nest on one of the flat roofs. The gander lays around on the lawn or stands vigil on the opposite side of the walkway from the lawn between the parking lot and the building entrance. Prey drive goes high drama in the early part of this season and Javelin has been going total prey drive distracted as we approach where the gander might be. Yesterday the gander was down on the slope opposite the lawn and as we approached. He got up honking and took off and flew at about 4 feet off the ground and about ten feet in front of us over to the lawn. Javelin took a meaningful lunge and gave himself a collar correction. The little tiny interval that afforded me of thinking more about the correction than getting the goose was enough for me to tell him get close and collect him to me rather than taking another lunge. I had my super special chicken brownie treats and we did some static attention until he was at least somewhat aware of my existence. When the bird was flying in front of us he went into full limbic system prey mode. He had no idea I existed and wouldn't have heard me if I tried to get his attention until after he got surprised by the collar correction. There are times when some tools can be life savers. For me this was one of them.

Again VQ I hope you recover quickly and that you and Poppy get through dealing with bunnies, turkeys, geese and whatever shows up in your yard in good order.


Also the Herm Sprenger pinch collars are the only ones I recommend. If you are in a position of needing a back up collar because your pinch doesn't have an easy quick release snap then I also recommend a Herm Sprenger toggle chain collar.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

*Pinch Collar - Pinch Collar - Pinch Collar lol*

It's the prong word that makes people squeamish. 'Pronging' is not at all the action of a Pinch Collar... it's meant to pinch. 

And correctly installed, it works well. If you can slip it over their head, you're doing it wrong. Too loose, and you *will* be pronging your dog.

Don't prong your dog...


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

Countryboy said:


> It's the prong word that makes people squeamish. 'Pronging' is not at all the action of a Pinch Collar... it's meant to pinch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree... And the way they look at a glance and the photos there circulate of pets who were hurt (by the collars being used wrong).

We don't have the means to get the name brand one, but I was able to get a solid one with polished, rounded tips at our local feed store. I've removed some links already. I have it sit as high as possible on his neck, which is HARD TO DO on a poodle as the second he bends down or leans back his neck size changes! I have his normal collar sitting just below it though to help keep it high. I'm also using a leash where I can hold him close enough that I can inspect the collar and its position as we walk. 

Rewind just a bit, when I brought it home yesterday I let him get used to it. He still is a little hesitant about it but he was a CHAMP on our walk this morning. No pulling. He stayed close, had his tail in the air, and kept looking at me. I kept praising him and kept an eye on the collar. He actually listened to my leave it commands too. We did a shorter walk to test it at first. I'm going to attach a carabeener to the two collar loops so I have backup in case it breaks. 

Anyway WOW this is going to be a life saver. I'm only going to use it on his walks or in public places when we take him anywhere. I'm only using it to get him familiar with staying close, with lots of praise and communication, practice with leave it and sit and whatnot. It's already working incredibly well and he was happy when we left the house and came home. 

The odd thing is he doesn't shy away from this collar. He did with his soft harness with the front clasp. So that says monuments to me. 

Oh... And NO COUGHING. He even coughed with his harness, due to how hard he pulled. And of course his flat collar. That is such a relief. 

Thanks again for all of the help!

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It sounds like you are off to a good start with it. Used properly it is a good tool. for me yesterday with the goose a potential life or at least major injury saver. Once Leeroy really learns that connecting with you while walking is more fun that dragging you around you can put it on but put his leash only on the other collar and see what happens. If he pulls then stop and put the pinch live.


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> It sounds like you are off to a good start with it. Used properly it is a good tool. for me yesterday with the goose a potential life or at least major injury saver. Once Leeroy really learns that connecting with you while walking is more fun that dragging you around you can put it on but put his leash only on the other collar and see what happens. If he pulls then stop and put the pinch live.


That's a great idea. Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

I,too,was against prongs/pinch,but I had sighthounds who didn't need and would not have accepted one. Enter Otter aka WildMan at my advanced age,and my trainer said "Now get one!" I will admit the collar does not seem to bother him much-we only use it for training and public appearances where I am likely to fall. I have had many that just fell apart,and my wrists are not strong enough to add/remove links. Love his Sprenger (though i think it is a little big on him,hence the "doesn't bother me" attitude) and just ordered another LolaLimited (his puppy martingale one was Lola); cannot walk on showgrounds with an obvious prong/pinch :ahhhhh: The real key,to me,is the attention and leave-it "commands". Of course,he is now 2,so a LITTLE less apt to pull me off my feet at a moment's notice; Maturity helps!:adore:

Martha


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

Yes! Maturity helps I'm sure. He's nearing 2, at times he seems to be very slowly mellowing out. As Leeroy gained his confidence he started acting like a tiny young puppy on his leash, zig zagging around excitedly... But in a 45 pound body lol. It's cute. But so hard on the arms and my state of mind while we're walking. 

Now with this collar, he frequently looks up at me on our walk and listens a LOT more. I'm sure to stop and say 'go sniff' so he can have fun sniffing, as I've noticed he now walks attentively and looks at me or looks straight ahead as we walk. I always treat him with his favorite treat when we come home, and say 'good boy' frequently when he stays by me and when he looks up at me and listens to my commands. It is helping so much. 

He smile pants and has his tail curled so high while we walk with this collar that he almost looks like he has a husky tail lol! So I'm happy for that. He still doesn't cower when I put it on. It baffles me!

I think when we take him out in busy places I might put a bandana over it. I don't want people to think poorly of me. He looks so happy on it though. 

Anyway thanks everyone for the help! 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

In my experience, the jerk of a dog on a leash applies extreme force to the shoulder, mostly taken up by the rotator cuff... stressing them and most probably starting a small *hopefully* rip. 

And those rips can start in youth... not just us seniors.

In a pinch, bend your elbow and clench the leash up near your shoulder. That way the first shock is countered by a fairly strong muscle, the bicep. 

Protect your shoulders! 

- from a three-time rotator cuff surgery survivor


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

Countryboy said:


> In my experience, the jerk of a dog on a leash applies extreme force to the shoulder, mostly taken up by the rotator cuff... stressing them and most probably starting a small *hopefully* rip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you  well, I'm not a senior yet, but I'm getting near my 40s. Things like a dog yanking my arm is really starting to take its toll lol!



Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> I will be using a prong collar on 3 yr old Poppy as I can not risk another fall which could be so much worse than what I just had. I am 70 yrs old and things break easily and don't heal as quickly as they used to. Poppy has huge prey drive and I just can not take the risk again.


Oh no! I have always been pretty horrified by prong collars (I usually give any dog with one a wide berth), but your story is making me reconsider.

Heal quickly!


----------



## RSH (Feb 5, 2019)

For my first SP as an adult back in the late 90's, I used a prong collar with her on walks. I was pregnant after years of infertility, and Daphne was a very strong puller, and I could not afford a fall. 

She was such a smart, intuitive dog, that she realized very quickly that pulling was not a comfortable thing to do anymore (I didn't pull, I let her self-correct with the collar and her energy working together), and within a week I could walk her without coming back with burning biceps. She was the most polite, happy walker with that collar. 

She was not if she didn't have it on, as my MIL learned quickly when she volunteered to walk her when I had an extended dr's appt. She got out the front door, nearly had her arm yanked off, reconsidered, put the prong collar on Daphne, and had a nice walk. It was funny, she was like "Daphne was so good for Grandma once she had her magic collar on". 

For my new puppy (now four months), I'm using a harness with a front clip. I didn't have that option back in the day (or didn't know about it), and I like it better so far. It redirects his energy when he jumps around and goofs off. Daphne was over a year old before I used a prong collar on her, and I'm not sure my puppy would respond as well because he's so immature and goofy at this point. 

He's already 30 lbs of muscle and bone and fluff, so he's going to be pretty big. I might re-assess once he's a grownup.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

kontiki I understand to some extent your feelings, but I hope you will search around here to find the info I have posted about pinch collars. They are merely tools. I use and recommend that others use make sure the techniques for using the tool are clear to them. It is only once someone applies a tool incorrectly that problems develop. I could be really good at swinging a hammer with power but if I use that ability to embed one in someone's head then that isn't a good application, but is the hammer therefore a bad tool or even is my technique for using it bad?


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I understand where you are coming from Lily/Catherine. 
However, just yesterday at my vets office I saw yet another horrible example of a prong collar being used on a dog that was doing everything it could to pull its owner, who looked like a football player, across the room to get at our dogs. Barking snarling, lunging, the dog totally ignored the prong collar that was digging into his neck. And the owner was struggling mightily. He finally dragged him outside the opposite door from all of us.

The other dog owners, myself, and the vet tech, all of us (including our dogs) looking on nervously. I realize there are some people who may use them carefully and correctly on their dogs.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I understand where you are coming from Lily/Catherine. 
However, just yesterday at my vets office I saw yet another horrible example of a prong collar being used on a dog that was doing everything it could to pull its owner, who looked like a football player, across the room to get at our dogs. Barking snarling, lunging, the dog totally ignored the prong collar that was digging into his neck. And the owner was struggling mightily. He finally dragged him outside the opposite door from all of us.

The other dog owners, myself, and the vet tech, all of us (including our dogs) looking on nervously. I realize there are some people who may use them carefully and correctly on their dogs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

kontiki said:


> I understand where you are coming from Lily/Catherine.
> However, just yesterday at my vets office I saw yet another horrible example of a prong collar being used on a dog that was doing everything it could to pull its owner, who looked like a football player, across the room to get at our dogs. Barking snarling, lunging, the dog totally ignored the prong collar that was digging into his neck. And the owner was struggling mightily. He finally dragged him outside the opposite door from all of us.
> 
> The other dog owners, myself, and the vet tech, all of us (including our dogs) looking on nervously. I realize there are some people who may use them carefully and correctly on their dogs.



A pinch collar is not a cure all, just a tool and dogs do have to be conditioned to understand them and the owners have to understand how to use them too. As pointed out by RSH a dog that has some level of training and mindfulness won't pull on a pinch collar. On the other hand it sounds like the dog at your vet's office has probably had either no good training or no training at all. Although I wasn't there it sounds like a handler/owner failure that has led to a dog failure, not a tool failure. That dog has zero impulse control and probably always ignores the owners if it was willing to pull that hard on a pinch collar. If I were the vet practice owner or the front desk manager I wouldn't let that dog into the front door and waiting area at all. I am sure at my vet's office a dog like that would go in and out the side or back door.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> Although I wasn't there it sounds like a handler/owner failure that has led to a dog failure, not a tool failure.


Me too, C... an operator error. He needs a Mini... 

And ya... there's rear entrances to our vet's office. Mostly for the Kennel Cough Kids, but good for anticipated trouble too. 

"The other dog owners, myself, and the vet tech, all of us (including our dogs) looking on nervously." 

Hahaha! Can you imagine a brawl in a waiting room? AAAACK!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I just read through this thread. VQ I am so sorry for your accident and glad that you will be able to use a prong now for your safety. It reminds me of a neighbor who is older. She has a spoo the same age as Luna. When they were younger I would often give grooming and training advice to her. I would see her out walking, being pulled hard by her dog. Finally the day came where her dog pulled her over and she broke her collarbone and maybe some other things. At that point I really stressed that for her own safety, a prong collar would be the safest option. She had been wanting to get a choke or e collar because prong collars look too cruel. I was able to convince her to give it a try and she did and her dog walks beautifully now and I foresee no other pulling problems. I personally feel that when introduced and used correctly, a prong collar is one of the most humane tools for a dog who needs to learn not to pull.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i've never used a pinch collar, but i don't oppose them if used properly. when i got my lowchen, his breeder told me about an older woman who used a cane and learned to use a pinch collar on her lowchen so she didn't get pulled over and hurt. it apparently worked beautifully, because the dog involved became self-regulating.

on the other hand, besides human failure, there are, i have come to believe, dogs for whom even a properly attached pinch collar does not serve as a deterrent. think of a dog trained to guard, for example, that keeps going even if stabbed or shot. think of that level of focus in a highly aggressive dog that has been bred for aggression - like some of those pitbulls we keep hearing about. seems unlikely a pinch collar would serve as more than an annoyance.


----------



## jillyrubyjane (May 18, 2020)

I recommend Deyace professional dog pinch training collar. What I love about this product is that it comes with both a collar and a leash so you are all set for walking your dog and it is a professional training collar that will help you control your dog and make him behave. The maximum length of the collar is 20 inch, you will take no risks as you are using this collar because it is made to be safe for both the owner and the dog.


----------

